# what are my chances of getting pregnant ?



## flying solo (Mar 27, 2009)

hi girls 
im finding result tables very confusing .can anyone give me any idea of the likely hood of me getting pregnant ?
im 26 with proven fertility ,i will be having IVF with donor sperm .
does anyone know the odds of pregnancy per cycle in my situation 
thanks in advance 
kellie


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

It depends on the clinic.

You can do comparisons on success rates etc via the hfea online guide - just tap in the clinic or your postcode.....

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/

/links


----------



## flying solo (Mar 27, 2009)

now im even more confused ,on there it says 31% for fresh cycles in women under 35for my clinic , however my clinics website says 68.8% of women under 37 get pregnant first time ? surly it should be clearer . so imstill none the wiser lol i now there are no garentees i would just like some idea of what the llikely hood was 
kellie


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The HFEA are the regulator and their stats are the official stats. Sadly they are up to 2 years out of date. Which is something I complain about whenever I get the chance.

31% is about average for IVF.

If you found a clinic willing to do blastocyst transfer, then your chances excel to around 70% - however there are higher chances of abandoned cycles with blasto transfers. It could cost you a lot more.

You can download the HFEA guide or ask them to send you a copy - its a good guide and gives you some good information.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

...and not wishing to be too controversial Kellie, but stats are just averages afterall, and we are all individuals  

I read on here of women given a 1% chance who go on to get pregnant, and others with 40%+ chance failing many times. It's just so hard to really be sure. 

You are young though and have proven fertility, so your chances would be relatively high I would think

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would echo what Suity has said it is you and your factors that is most important , there are other factors that efect the stats, nos of pts, how they pts are seleceted-some will not people cycle with high FSH's others do, some clinics have such low numbers of certain pts the data is skewed.

Which clinic are you with?
L x


----------



## flying solo (Mar 27, 2009)

im being treated by CARE i wont say where tho as im egg sharing and dont want to break confidence .as im sure i will need more advice during the cycle


----------

